# No more massacre killings/plots in schools



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When I got to work today, I read the news and found out another high school in Kansas (Riverton High School, I thnk) had a bunch of teens plotting against the students and teachers. Two weeks ago one of our schools in NJ (not to far from where I live) was in the news because a couple of kids were plotting against the teens they hated. What's going on? Is this going to be like this every year around this time because of the Columbine massacre?  

I think of all the war and terrorism that we are dealing with and here we have on own teens thinking of this stuff and actually plotting and trying to carry it out on their own soil. I hope these kids don't keep using Columbine as an excuse to react this way. Damn, when I was in school, I was sooo busy just trying to pass my courses(I am not a natural brainiac - I have to work at it). What gives with these kids? What do you guys think about these goings on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it's a lack of comunication (involvement) between the parents and their kids.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What Jeff said and the fact that a lot of kids are automatons and will follow whatever a certain crowd is doing that they believe will make them popular in some way. It takes guts to be an individual, something sorely lacking in a lot of people these days.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you guys. But don't you think there is a lot of anger in these kids for plotting something like this. I mean, when I was in high school, I would get mad and think to myself, I wish this place would just blow up. I would never, never in my life act on that. I know a lot of kids today get the world handed to them. What makes them think the world would be better if they carry this out?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you know how the clicks where when you were a kid. Kids can be down right nasty to each other. there where some kids I went to school with that were constantly heckled, verbaly abused and assaulted by "rich" kids and "jocks",you know the "my daddy's a lawyer and my **** don't stink" type.
I'm just suprised more kids haven't snapped. And it's not like the majority of the kids have much of a future to walk into when school is done. There are no jobs ,decent jobs, to look forward to. The war in the middle east is getting worse and the draft will be started soon. It has to be hard growing up in a "free" country where almost everything is illeagal , and absolutly eveything has a dollar sign attached. A simple movie and a dinner date will cost a high school kid between 30 and 50 bucks!!! and if they are out past 9:00 the parents can get fined $250-$500 for curfew violation. Ahh it sucks no matter how you look at it. I'm glad I don't have kids, I don't believe the world is fit for them anymore, and it's not the kids' fault.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Kids these days just want to stop feeling. They think because the media potrays certain things cool like smoking pot and the like. And of course you also have your kids who are just plain angrey and vengful. Those are the kids who spent the first half of their lives mocked and ridiculed by everyone. 

And Sinister I think I may be one of those few with guts you talk about... 

And Hib... I know where I can get dinner AND a movie for $20...I'm just cheap that way


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm no authority on raising kids, although my wife and I raised 2 girls.
But I've noticed over the years that a lot of parents let their kids do whatever they want anytime they want with no restrictions.

I worked with a guy who told me his 14 year old son brought a hand gun home, he had traded something for it. (He lives in a city of 30,000 )
I said isn't he kind of young to be getting a gun without your permission?
His response was "He is mature for his age".
I'm an old fart, but a 14 year old is still a 14 year old no matter how mature you might think he is.

I also remember an empisode of America's funniest Videos from some years ago where a couple taped their 5 year old in a grocery store.
The child was taking eggs from the dairy section and dropping them onto the floor, and everytime the eggs broke you could hear the parents laughing.

As I said, I'm an old fart, we would have never thought of doing stuff like that for fear of our parents killing us.
But then if you yell or threaten to spank a kid these days you might end up in jail. 

Fear of suffering the consequences(?) for your actions.
But then there seems to be no consequences for anything anymore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

strange1 said:


> But I've noticed over the years that a lot of parents let their kids do whatever they want anytime they want with no restrictions.


I agree 100%


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Strange1, right on the nose. I turned out half decent because I was raised in "fear." If I did wrong there was a price to pay. Drop eggs on the floor of a store? I'd be doomed if I did that. I once got spanked and grounded for taking one of the security tags from a store when I was little. I then had to take it back and say I was sorry. Tough? You bet but I never did that again!!
I think so many parents have to have 2 incomes to survive that they aren't there to raise their kids. I see kids walking down the street at midnight on school nights, and I live in a nice little suburban town where you can still leave your doors unlocked when you run to the store. Where the heck are the parents?
The internet makes it easy for kids with like ideas to get togehter and make each other think their destructive ideas okay and the media portrays these things and puts ideas in kids heads because it sells advertising.
I'll get off my soap box with this.
I can't remember what shooting it was but one Dad heard about the shooting at his sons school and raced down there to see if his son was okay. It was his son that did the shooting and was dead. Is it really worth that nice car, fancy clothes and Starbucks twice a day to be gone so much that you aren't there to raise your kids? We live in a nice house acroos the street from the lake, but drive older cars. My wife just turned down a once in a life time$100,000 a year job in Palm Springs massaging a world famous author because we decided we would rather stay here to raise our kids. Maybe we are nuts but those two kids mean way more to me than any material things. A new Corvette would be nice but they don't hug you good night. Got to go, my kids are calling me to hop in the bathtub with them.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll tell you one thing, I'd think twice about picking on anyone in school now a days.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think twice about picking on anyone (except you guys) at anytime. Do they have harsher laws today for the school bullies or are the kids on their own when dealing with enemies/bullies.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know though, at this moment, I am in high school. And while yes I do feel like crapat times. I don't ever want to go and kill anyone. You know what else, I don't ever seen any huge movment from people or a person for that fact to move and kill people. 
You can blame it on the TV... I watch Battlestar Galataica, a fairly vilont show. I know kids who watch CSI and those poor misguided souls who watch the OC (Its all about teenage life!... Sorry thats some other rant) 
Now video games are vilont yes, but that doesn't make me want to go out and kill someone, nomaly if I'm pissed the frustrations go into that game... that is A) Why I'm fairly good and B) Why my jaw hurts after I play.
Now lets move onto the music, this crap music... sorry I added another letter to that... Rap (nope, doesn't really work without the C) is all about killing and drugs with their whores... But that doesn't make me want to kill people, makes ME want to change the station... makes everyone else who I really know who tis gangster want to get laied and get high... but not kill people.

Krypts right, kids are mean, I've been kicked around again quite a bit... but still I've never wanted to go get my vengance against those who treated me wrong, same with a majoraty of people. 

Yes we live in vilont times, yes some kids well be influanced by games, music and TV, and more well be motivated by revenge... but this is my observation... People are too busy getting stoned to care about killing each other.

-Clay


----------

